# Finanzierung für ein Projekt?



## multimolti (11. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Facebook Application geschrieben (Friend Map | Facebook Link), die bisher auf meinem Webserver läuft, der eigentlich für meinen Blog da ist.
Da dieser Server aber nicht sonderlich stark ist (war dafür auch günstig), kommt er mit der Belastung durch die Application nicht klar, das Geocoding scheint recht viele Ressourcen zu beanspruchen. Daher kommt es immer wieder dazu, dass mein Blog offline ist, das ich nicht sonderlich toll finde.

Jetzt würde ich gerne einen neuen Server holen, auf dem nur die Application und vielleicht eine Beschreibungsseite läuft. Da ich dann aber einen schnelleren Server benötige, kostet das auch etwas mehr (ich rechne mit ca. 5-10€ im Monat), was ich nicht mehr privat tragen möchte.

Wie kann ich ein solches Projekt am besten fieren? Werbung wäre natürlich praktisch, aber irgendwie hat Google AdSense mich blockiert, die antworten nicht einmal auf meine Anfragen. Gibt es noch andere Werbeanbieter, die ähnlich praktisch wie AdSense sind?
Oder kann ich das Projekt anderweitig finanzieren? Ich will kein Geld damit verdienen, sondern nur, dass es sich selbst trägt.


----------



## multimolti (12. März 2009)

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------

